# επισφάλειες = bad debts



## Philip (Feb 14, 2009)

όπως

_Η κατάσταση αυτή μπορεί να αυξήσει τις επισφάλειες των τραπεζών; 

«Οι τραπεζικές επισφάλειες θα αυξηθούν σημαντικά»

Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, η ελληνική οικονομία θα περάσει δύσκολες στιγμές και, ως εκ τούτου, οι επισφάλειες των τραπεζών θα αυξηθούν σημαντικά. 

Ακόμη και στο χειρότερο σενάριο, σύμφωνα με το οποίο το ΑΕΠ της Ελλάδας θα μειωθεί κατά 2% το 2009, οι προβλέψεις για επισφάλειες θα αυξηθούν κατά 230% ... _
_[αυτό δεν μου αρέσει, οι προβλέψεις θα αυξηθούν;;;]_

_Αύξηση 57% στις επισφάλειες των ελληνικών τραπεζών το 2009 και διατήρησή τους στα ίδια επίπεδα το 2010 προβλέπει η Εθνική Τράπεζα. ..._

υποθέτω exposure, exposure to risk ή κάτι τέτοιο.
πάσα πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2009)

Θα πρότεινα να εξετάσεις επίσης το _bad debts_ και το _doubtful accounts_. Δες:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_debt
Because there is an inherent risk that clients might default on payment, accounts receivable have to be recorded at net realizable value. The portion of the account receivable that is estimated to be not collectible is set aside in a contra-asset account called Allowance for Doubtful Accounts.

Η επισφάλεια είναι κάθε χρέος για την είσπραξη του οποίου υπάρχει αβεβαιότητα.


----------



## Philip (Feb 14, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Μα τι μανία κι αυτή στην Ελευθεροτυπία να μεταφράζουν το _bad debts_ κατά λέξη, *_κακά χρέη_.

Το βάρος των κακών χρεών στο τέλος της διαδικασίας πιθανότατα θα είναι μεγαλύτερο απ' ό,τι ήταν στην αρχή της.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.oikonomia&id=217548

Και λέω «στην Ελευθεροτυπία» γιατί από τα ευρήματα φαίνεται να το λένε μόνο εκεί από τις εφημερίδες.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2010)

Philip said:


> _[αυτό δεν μου αρέσει, οι προβλέψεις θα αυξηθούν;;;]_


Προβλέψεις εδώ είναι τεχνικός όρος για το provisions. Θα αυξηθεί δηλαδή ο σχηματισμός έκτακτων αποθεματικών εν όψει των διαφαινόμενων επισφαλειών.


----------

